# Looking for a lease within a hour of Evans/Augusta...



## dllewal (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you each and everyone for your responses and kind offers!

For any wondering, I'm happy to report, "Yes, the Lord did Bless Jacob and I." We were able to join with another GON member (predfern) in a new lease and club start within an hour of the house. So if by chance I haven't responded to your PM's, posts or emails, please accept my apology and gratitude for the offer. 

Good luck to all this coming hunting season!!!!


We are a small group of ethical and safe hunters (a Father, Son, & Brother-in-love) looking for land to lease (50-300 ac.) within a hours drive of Columbia Co ., with year round hunting access and long term availability ideally. If you have, or know of, anything available please pm me and I will get back to you. Thank you,


----------



## huntabitwyatt (Mar 29, 2010)

*450 acres in emanuel*

450 in emanuel if interested please call 478-494-3240


----------



## Nursebillyga (Apr 13, 2010)

We are still looking for a few more good hunters to fill our lease. If interested check us out at http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=520132


----------



## dllewal (May 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## timber ghost (May 13, 2010)

If you guys have not found anything yet , Our Club in Southern Richmond County still has openings.

We have a posting on the clubs looking for members side.
"S.Richmond / Burke" county Rod & Gun Club.

(706) 513-5674

if no answer leave a voice mail.
your call will be returned ASAP.....


----------



## Jim Digieso (May 18, 2010)

We have a 460 ac lease in Warren County about 1 hour drive from Martinez.  Please call 706-228-5471 for details.


----------



## ricksdeck (May 29, 2010)

We have 1500 acre in Louisville ga $ 775 per year about 20 members. the average number member per weekend is about 5to 6


----------



## raymrt (Jun 13, 2010)

We're looking for two members.  Established club located  between Washington and Crawfordville.  East through Athens and Lexington. We have three properties; 100, 167, and 198 acres, all close together.  VERY FAMILY ORIENTED with women and kids in camp often.  15 members max but seldom more that 7 or 8 in camp at one time.  Sometimes only 1 or 2 due to having to make a living. We have a well with water and electricity to your camper or campsite.  Deer, turkey, hogs, coyote, and varmits.  Not many rules but the ones we have are enforced.  $535.00...call Ray for more information 6787943331


----------

